
Apple’s relationship with China is turning into a liability - electic
https://9to5mac.com/2019/10/10/apples-relationship-with-china/
======
ngcc_hk
Thanks for the understanding of issues involved. It is hard not just for Apple
but for world at large when china turn tides. Instead of learning to be more
free, it hurt freedom.

I live in the apple ecosystem. It is a surprise for a mac site spelling out
this so well. Really thanks.

